# missing dogs



## rwh (Aug 16, 2016)

two of my squirrel dogs went missing last monday night in taylor county.  there is a reward for their return.  black and tan weighs 26 pounds and the tricolor female weighs 17.  her head has turned almost completely brindle now.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 17, 2016)

They're beautiful dogs. Hope you find them.


----------



## stabow (Aug 17, 2016)

Hope you get them back. Keep us posted.


----------



## Stroker (Aug 17, 2016)

What part of Taylor?


----------



## rwh (Aug 18, 2016)

s b eubanks and windham bottom rd.


----------



## rwh (Aug 18, 2016)

close to potterville


----------



## srb (Aug 18, 2016)

Hope you get them back!Safe


----------



## leftystar (Aug 21, 2016)

Hope you find them.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Aug 23, 2016)

If You breed 'em I'd love too have some of that stock.They are some fine looking squirrel dog's. Hope You find them.


----------



## rwh (Aug 23, 2016)

Summertime-Nymph said:


> If You breed 'em I'd love too have some of that stock.They are some fine looking squirrel dog's. Hope You find them.


she had just weaned a litter.  i kept two females and i've got access to the rest of the litter if i need it.  male is riverun and female is williams x kemmer hybrid.  it's looking like all the pups are going to turn out good.  stay in touch.  i'm not really a breeder but i'll breed one of the two i kept in a couple of years if they work out like i expect.


----------



## specialk (Aug 24, 2016)

rwh said:


> she had just weaned a litter.  i kept two females and i've got access to the rest of the litter if i need it.  male is riverun and female is williams x kemmer hybrid.  it's looking like all the pups are going to turn out good.  stay in touch.  i'm not really a breeder but i'll breed one of the two i kept in a couple of years if they work out like i expect.



did you find your dogs?


----------



## Dbender (Aug 24, 2016)

*collar*

A collar with a name tag will only cost you about $6.50.   Good luck finding them.


----------



## specialk (Aug 25, 2016)

a tracking system will cost much more but provide a big piece of mind.....I won't turn mine loose without a tracker on them.....


----------



## rwh (Aug 28, 2016)

specialk said:


> a tracking system will cost much more but provide a big piece of mind.....I won't turn mine loose without a tracker on them.....



i've got a garmin system.  just let the dogs out to pee like i do every night.


----------



## rwh (Aug 28, 2016)

maybe i should be more clear.  went missing from my yard.  i don't think they went off and couldn't find their way home.


----------



## Crimson (Aug 28, 2016)

man that stinks.  i hope you find them


----------



## specialk (Aug 29, 2016)

rwh said:


> i've got a garmin system.  just let the dogs out to pee like i do every night.



gotcha'......hope they come back.....


----------

